# I hate the Curados



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

Does anyone else here think the curado 200 e7 is the most overrated reel on the market today? I sold both of my chronarch mg's to buy two curado e7's mostly because of the hype on this board. I think these reels cast like ****. That's really the only issue I have, but it means a ton to me to be able to cast a lure a ton. Hate 'em.


----------



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

You are an idiot. Just Sayin'! BTW there is no such thing as a 100 e7.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I have one, I like it. Of course I know how to keep it cleaned properly, and adjusted properly so that it will cast waaaaay out there.....where the feesh are.

If you don't want it, I'll give ya $25 bucks for it so you don't have to suffer any longer than you already have 

200E7....just so ya know.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

if you can't cast a new curado you cant cast [email protected]#$. go back to spinning reels my friend. :cheers: Get the bidding going.............I stomp $30


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> I have one, I like it. Of course I know how to keep it cleaned properly, and adjusted properly so that it will cast waaaaay out there.....where the feesh are.
> 
> If you don't want it, I'll give ya $25 bucks for it so you don't have to suffer any longer than you already have
> 
> 200E7....just so ya know.


$26


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Oh man, why can't it be a 201e7, I was going to offer $26.53!


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

I May be an idiot but I know how to cast and this reel doesn't do it. My mg's would out cast this thing 20-25 yards easy on the same setting. I can strip this reel completely down and clean and lube every part. Just think it sucks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

Make sure that you don't have too many brakes on. I'm sure that once you get it set to your liking, you'll be a believer too.


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

Bought one a lil after after they came out, have only used it a handful of times....still use the old green SF:brew:


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I've got one and like it fine. It's not in the same class as my Chronarch Mg's, but it's still a nice reel.


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

Believe me boys I'm no newbie. I may not have a lot of posts but I'm not new to fishing, baitcasters, or shimano. I have always been a believer in shimano fishing products but don't like this model. Did land a 15 pound ling and 4 foot bonnet head on it this weekend though. It's tough just don't like how it casts.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

e7s rock! Never used a Chronarch but aren't they like a 100 bucks more? For a 300 dollar reel it should cast and reel in fish for me.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Plumbwader said:


> Believe me boys I'm no newbie. I may not have a lot of posts but I'm not new to fishing, baitcasters, or shimano. I have always been a believer in shimano fishing products but don't like this model. Did land a 15 pound ling and 4 foot bonnet head on it this weekend though. It's tough just don't like how it casts.


"Super Tune" it, if you don't know how, or have the time, pay someone to do it for you. Also "orange seal" Boca bearings are the cats azzz...

Just because it doesn't cast well now doesn't mean it can't..


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> "Super Tune" it, if you don't know how, or have the time, pay someone to do it for you. Also "orange seal" Boca bearings are the cats azzz...
> 
> Just because it doesn't cast well now doesn't mean it can't..


Now there is some useful info. Tell me what I should do to super tune it and I'm sure I could handle it.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

May want to ask Bantam about your issues on the Shimano board. I believe there was a issue with corrosion on some kind of washer in them that Shimano is replacing free of charge. May or may not be your problem, my boy uses a E7 and has never had a issue with casting. Took the reel to MattK for a cleaning and found out about the corrosion issue. All has been great since. 

Mike


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Something is wrong mechanically with your reels. I have lots of different shimanos including the e7.

The first time I opened the e7 up ( after no dunkings and minimal abuse) I found heavy corrosion and seriously jacked up drag washers .

Open your reels up or have it done. Something isnt right. Those reels cast very well when operating properly


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

If all else fails, take it to Benny at Fish-N-Hunt, BW 8, west side. He will make it right.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

ill give you 50 fo it


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Plumbwader said:


> Now there is some useful info. Tell me what I should do to super tune it and I'm sure I could handle it.


 smart #$% :texasflag


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*There You Have It*



Stumpgrinder said:


> Something is wrong mechanically with your reels. I have lots of different shimanos including the e7.
> 
> The first time I opened the e7 up ( after no dunkings and minimal abuse) I found heavy corrosion and seriously jacked up drag washers .
> 
> Open your reels up or have it done. Something isnt right. Those reels cast very well when operating properly


Best advice yet, if you want it right here's your best advice.


----------



## Sawblade (Mar 24, 2010)

*Supertuning*

Here are a couple of articles on supertuning to get you started:

http://www.ultimatebass.com/content/view/72/42/

http://www.ultimatebass.com/content/view/247/42/

The one thing that seems to make more difference in casting distance than anything else is the spool bearings. They are packed with grease from the factory that you can dissolve out with a solvent like lighter fluid or lacquer thinner. Then replace it with a very light oil made for that purpose. I have had very good luck with a number of light oils, but this article by Alan Tani is a pretty good summary:

http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=50.0

Sawblade


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

I'll make a bet with you. you pick any reel you want to use, and I'll use my 
Curado 200 e7 and we can have a casting contest. 
We will cast a 1/16oz head with a trout killer and winner gets $250.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*200 e7*



Plumbwader said:


> I May be an idiot but I know how to cast and this reel doesn't do it. My mg's would out cast this thing 20-25 yards easy on the same setting. I can strip this reel completely down and clean and lube every part. Just think it sucks.


You are not an idiot.You right it will not hold up to salt water I dont want to tear areel down every time i use it .I was told by an old reputable salt to take it back to store and did. I LOVE THE OLD GREEN SF CURADO ITS JUST FINE .It will cast and hold up .I have two new 100d7 and am told they wont hold up .I will keep yall posted on that .shimano rocks my boat.


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

not saying its the greatest reel, but ive had the same 200 e7 for awhile and have put it through some pretty heavy usage. still casts and reels fine, although it did make a little squeaky sound for a couple of months but it is gone now. maybe it will come back to haunt me later.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Boashna buy a kenner? :spineyes:


----------



## Yacht-O-Vee-Sea (Sep 29, 2010)

i agree with most everyone on here..i have two of em. one for almost 1 1/2 years and the other for half a year. never been in to be cleaned and i spray off after every use and still cast a mile everytime i pull it out.


----------



## ChrisH (Sep 30, 2010)

I Will fight You.
Maybe youd be better off with a zebco.. just saying


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

MigllaFishKilla said:


> not saying its the greatest reel, but ive had the same 200 e7 for awhile and have put it through some pretty heavy usage. still casts and reels fine, although it did make a little squeaky sound for a couple of months but it is gone now. maybe it will come back to haunt me later.


Grease your worm gear, it fixed my squeaky reel....


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

BustinTops said:


> smart #$% :texasflag


I absolutely wasn't trying to be a smart ***. I started the super tuning process so we will see how it goes.


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

saltwater_therapy said:


> I'll make a bet with you. you pick any reel you want to use, and I'll use my
> Curado 200 e7 and we can have a casting contest.
> We will cast a 1/16oz head with a trout killer and winner gets $250.


Is your reel stock? If so I'll take that bet if I'm ever in your neck of the woods.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

$51 is my bid,....then i can get rid of my 1 liter pop bottle with strang on it.


----------



## pwrstrkr (Oct 5, 2010)

I have 2 of the 200e7's and I LOVE THEM!!! I have wade fished with both of them for about a year and a half so both are constantly getting dunked in salt water and both will still sling an 1/8 oz jig the same as they would when i got them out of the box, and all i do is spray them off when i get home from fishing


----------



## pwrstrkr (Oct 5, 2010)

and ill up that bid to $52


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Bearings. Statistically, there's enough manufacturing variation in ABEC3, 5 or even 7 bearings that you can get an occasional lemon. Plus, Sawblade is correct, they generally leave the bearing factory with grease in them and it's too labor intensive to clean out the grease at the reel assembly factory to replace it with the correct oil. That would drive up the cost of the reel.

Clean any grease out of your spool bearings, re-oil with some light oil and try again. Then try new bearings if that doesn't work.


----------



## elm_tx (May 3, 2010)

I have 2 200E7's one for salt one for fresh (I was told after the fact that the American Rodsmith rod that I put the first one on would not hold up to salt, hence two rigs :rotfl. 

I pretty much only wade fish and the Curado goes under multiple times a trip. I rinse it off real well, let it dry and then use Rem Oil (Remington Gun Oil) on it. I started losing distance after just a few trips out before I tried this (was recommended to me by a shop owner). It now casts higher and further than when I first pulled it out of the box.

Works for me and I really like the reel. Never tossed what you had so can't compare against it.

Please post how the super tune goes, I'm curious!!!:brew:


----------



## Fish Doctor (Sep 29, 2010)

my 200e7 ive had for a year and a half now works find i fish for kingfish and bull reds with it but i do need to put new line on it quite often


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

$53 please!!!


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

Try adjusting the brakes, should help out!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

The Honor of the most over rated reel falls to the CORE 50MG....it's Shimano's version of Ugly Betty's skid mark stained drawers.

Reminds me of a pile of Cat Turds with a Spool and Handle.

If anyone wants a FREE one, I can give you the location of the one I threw into Lake Sabine. Wasn't worth the effort of smashing it to pieces with a Sledghammer.

I used the reel box as a Coffin to bury a dead mouse. Then covered the hole with cat turds. This was a dishonor to cats. And I hate cats.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Didn't read the whole thread so this might have been mentioned already, but pop out your your two sideplate bearings and clean them in some mineral spirits and just put a drop of oil on them after they dry. Also there is an upgrade for the e7's to replace the aluminum key washer that sits on top of your drag washer and main gear that causes all types of corrosion that could have junked up the inside of the reel with pieces of the drag washer as it pretty much disintegrates once the key washer starts corroding.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

jabx1962 said:


> The Honor of the most over rated reel falls to the CORE 50MG....it's Shimano's version of Ugly Betty's skid mark stained drawers.
> 
> Reminds me of a pile of Cat Turds with a Spool and Handle.
> 
> ...


Brother you need to quit sugar coating and tell us how you really feel. ROFLMAO :spineyes:


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

quit trying to talk him into liking the reel! ill give you my final offer of $54 for that piece of junk!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't salt water fish but I just bought one for my worm rod. It casts smooth and has a very nice feeling drag system. Is it worth the extra money over my other reels, no not really. I use BPS pro qualifiers and they cast just as far, they feel just about as smooth, and they have never let me down.

If I buy a product I don't want to have to sink money or time in it to make it work properly. In your case if it was new I would have taken it back right away for a properly working one. Why pay to fix a manufacturing issue? Now if it worked correctly and you wanted to try and improve upon the standard, then I can see spending more money and some time on it...

There are several immature responses on here from grown men, I would just disregaurd those. Their response does nothing to help solve your issue and simply shows their ignorance.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

jabx1962 said:


> The Honor of the most over rated reel falls to the CORE 50MG....it's Shimano's version of Ugly Betty's skid mark stained drawers.
> 
> Reminds me of a pile of Cat Turds with a Spool and Handle.
> 
> ...


I flipped a coin between the Chronarch and Core and ended up with a Chronarch D. Guess I'm glad I did now? :rotfl: 
Having said that, I also have 2 E7's that I love, wouldn't trade them for anything. But this new Chronarch is the shiznit. I put it on a 7'0 whip and first few casts in the front yard with an 1/8oz jig and plastic were soaring 150' with little effort. And that's with 3 brakes out


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

jeff.w said:


> I flipped a coin between the Chronarch and Core and ended up with a Chronarch D. Guess I'm glad I did now? :rotfl:
> Having said that, I also have 2 E7's that I love, wouldn't trade them for anything. But this new Chronarch is the shiznit. I put it on a 7'0 whip and first few casts in the front yard with an 1/8oz jig and plastic were soaring 150' with little effort. And that's with 3 brakes out [/QUOT
> 
> Hey Jeff, you still using those Academy H2O reels? I have had some clients using them and love them.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> Hey Jeff, you still using those Academy H2O reels? I have had some clients using them and love them.


I swore by them as a good back up.....until a few months ago. I was standing on the back of the boat, set the hook on a very nice trout, and while I was reeling it in, the side plate of the reel flew off and landed in the water . So here I am standing on the sponson with a fish on the line, a net in the other hand and my reel coming apart, then the spool drops out of the reel, lmao :help:. SOMEHOW I managed to pull the fish in with my hands and net it. Ended up being 2 oz. short to place in the Titlum Tatlum Tourney :headknock. But that one incident kinda ruined the H2O kick I was on. Not a bad reel for the money, but like anything else, you get what you pay for.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I have 4 of the new Curados and I will say that I have one in the bunch that does not perform well at all. Its set up just like the other 3, but doesn't get the distance on a cast. Not sure what the problem is. The other 3 perform well.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

I may get a Curado but the Citica is doing a fine job for me and maybe it's good enough. Plus if I get a green reel, I'll have to spend more $$$$ on building new rods to match the reel.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

justinsfa said:


> I have 4 of the new Curados and I will say that I have one in the bunch that does not perform well at all. Its set up just like the other 3, but doesn't get the distance on a cast. Not sure what the problem is. The other 3 perform well.


Could be a bur on the sides of the spool......a fine steel wool will take it out. Try wiping the spool shaft dry and running a qtip all the way through the pinion gear, you'll have to modify the qtip by taking off almost all the cotton to get it all the way through. I find the cheapest ones work best for reels. Another thing.........put a drop of oil in the brake collar. The metal circle that the brakes ride in... If all else fails ........I'll buy it from ya........:spineyes: Oh yea ....be careful when using steel wool........make sure to blow the spool off with compressed air after you finish.


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

FTAC03 said:


> You are an idiot. Just Sayin'! BTW there is no such thing as a 100 e7.


Didn't see anything in the man's post that alluded to a 100 e7.....maybe you should read a little better instead spoutin off. Guess you were never taught the age old rule: If you don't have anything nice to say, DON'T SAYING ANYTHING AT ALL..................JUST SAYING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> I have 4 of the new Curados and I will say that I have one in the bunch that does not perform well at all. Its set up just like the other 3, but doesn't get the distance on a cast. Not sure what the problem is. The other 3 perform well.


also, buy a big pack of ceramic bearings. i got some half shields at http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/product_info.php?cPath=47_48_137&products_id=6345

and love em. take the two spool bearings out and spin them on the head of a sharp pencil. If they only spin for like a second or two, try a different one. All 3 of my e7's will spin for like 5 seconds (bearing ONLY). you may just have "dead" bearings. even if new. it's almost like some bearings aren't balanced correctly and make alot of vibration noise like a "whah" when they are spun. the good ones seem to spin longer and are quiet.


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok did the complete super tune and it doesn't work any better. Gonna try to get some new bearings. If that doesn't work they will be for sale. In my opinion these reels should be able to cast a 1/16th oz. Jig head with a bass assassin more than 45-50 yards. That's just not acceptable in my book. I could cast my mg's 55-60 consistently with two brakes engaged


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

I personally like my Revo inshore better than my Curado e7.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

I almost have to agree with the OP.

I bought one last year and really haven't used it a whole lot but did yesterday and I didn't really care for it much. When I first got it I seem to like it very much. Not sure what is going on but I clean every trip and for some reason it doesn't cast very well.

Maybe it was because I was casting my surf rigs which were still smooth as silk. I dunno? Perhaps I need to super tune it but it is kind of disappointing that everyone recommends tearing a brand new reel down and make adjustments. Why the heck do we spend $200 just to break down, replace, or modify in other ways? Whats it going to take?


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

wish2fish said:


> I almost have to agree with the OP.
> 
> I bought one last year and really haven't used it a whole lot but did yesterday and I didn't really care for it much. When I first got it I seem to like it very much. Not sure what is going on but I clean every trip and for some reason it doesn't cast very well.
> 
> Maybe it was because I was casting my surf rigs which were still smooth as silk. I dunno? Perhaps I need to super tune it but it is kind of disappointing that everyone recommends tearing a brand new reel down and make adjustments. Why the heck do we spend $200 just to break down, replace, or modify in other ways? Whats it going to take?


I feel the same way. Just spent 4 hours and 60 bucks to super tune and replace the bearings with ceramics. Shoulda just got a daiwa zillion.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*200e7*

I had the 200e7 it did not cast well for me i took it back very dissapointed.I bought a used 200bsf and will look for more .Adjust all you want to the200bsf does it for me.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Plumbwader said:


> I feel the same way. Just spent 4 hours and 60 bucks to super tune and replace the bearings with ceramics. Shoulda just got a daiwa zillion.


I certainly understand your frustration- when you put out that kind of money, you should get performance right out of the box. But you're just as likely to have to jump through the same hoops with any mass produced reel, regardless of brand.

To make them 100% out of the box, they'd have to load them up with line and take a few casts. Then they'd have to sell them for $300 to make the same margin. I'm not saying that's right, it's just one of the realities of mass producing a product with 100 parts that sells for $200.

Did your supertuning and new bearings solve your problems? I'm not saying this is accurate in your case, but a lot of folks are pretty eager to spend the big bucks on ceramic bearings before they even give their stock bearing a proper chance by re-lubing them properly. It's not right that they should have to re-lube a brand new $200 reel, but that's the reality of it.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

So far I have been very impressed with the E7. I just bought the smaller version. I had the exact problem you are going through with the curado 100D. I ended giving it away. I spent money on new bearings. Took it to the shop several times. Made noises, didn't cast well, etc.... Some guys swear by them but maybe I just got a lemon. Maybe that has happened to you. Hope you get it worked out.


----------



## liquid2 (Jul 21, 2009)

You may have got a bad reel with some sort of a problem with it. Just like the guy saying how bad the Core 50 is.

I have had all of the recent Shimano baitcast reels from the Citica on up. As far as how good they are, the more they cost the better they are. I like them all but without a doubt the Core 50 is the very best. But the Curado is a great reel that I would think anybody would want to use and the only reason not to use it would be because you are using a new Chronarch or Core.


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

I have torn the curado and chronarch mg down to the bare bones and the curado actually has better internal components. Both of my e7's cast about the same. Hope the bearings make a difference. Ordered them Friday so hopefully they will be here before this weekend. I'm getting a consistent 45-47 yards per cast with a 1/16th oz jig on an assassin. Respectable but not what I'm used to. Hope the boca bearings give me at least 8-10 yards.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm not gonna backtrack and read this entire thread at this point.

Early on, did you send the reel back to Shimano service center ? They are fantastic and I've never heard a bad word about how they service their customer base.

I still contend there is something mechanically flawed with your particular reel. Shimano typically does not make junk and for every negative I've seen posted about e7's I've seen 25 positive things said


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

I've had the 2010 revolution premier since the fishing show and I will tell you it is the baddest arse reel I've fished with and I've tried it all they are a little pricey but.... You get what you pay for reel weighs 6 ounces cast a country mile and has like 20 lbs of drag I've got the revo inshore as well and love it but it feels like casting a sledge hammer after fishing with the premier...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

impulse said:


> I certainly understand your frustration- when you put out that kind of money, you should get performance right out of the box. But you're just as likely to have to jump through the same hoops with any mass produced reel, regardless of brand.
> 
> *To make them 100% out of the box, they'd have to load them up with line and take a few casts. Then they'd have to sell them for $300 to make the same margin. I'm not saying that's right, it's just one of the realities of mass producing a product with 100 parts that sells for $200.*
> 
> Did your supertuning and new bearings solve your problems? I'm not saying this is accurate in your case, but a lot of folks are pretty eager to spend the big bucks on ceramic bearings before they even give their stock bearing a proper chance by re-lubing them properly. It's not right that they should have to re-lube a brand new $200 reel, but that's the reality of it.


Or they could sell them for $75 and offer an optional bearing kit.....


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok super tuned the reels and added the boca orange seal bearings in the spool. Getting it to cast about an average of 55 yards with a long of 64. Had a super spook junior tied on and mounted on a laguna Texas wader 2. This reel really needs this bearing upgrade. Boca orange seals are for real. Pricey but worth it.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

After I get one out of the box it gets treated, lubed, spooled and tested. If there is any issues ( have not had any ) it would go right back. 

Just not worth the fustration and trying to repair a new reel


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I agree about curados.. bought one in the past and after first use it cast like chit and sounded bad... are they that much of a sensitive reel they need to be cleaned inside and out after every use, even when not dunked or mistreated? I threw it away in the trash.. and even though they are heavy, they fit my hand, I stick with pretty much indestructible shimano calcutta's... I am man enough to carry one around on a wade without tiring out... if I do, I hit the boat for beer and snacks and relax... but yeah, my experience with a curado was junk


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Well reading this thread and Being very happy with a 100D, I decided to buy a used 100B, for 60 bucks and if necessary get it rebuilt. I can't spring for a 200 dollar piece of "junk" anymore. I have a Revo SX and it does a great job but not as nice as the 100D. Also I do not care to struggle to break the Revo reel down for cleaning and will have to send it to the shop. I never did own a green Bantam, so looking forward.


----------



## lshieldes (Feb 9, 2010)

Interesting reading this thread. I've got a 200e that on a calm day, with weight, I love. Anything under about 1/2 ounce, really 3/4 ounce, I just can't cast it worth a ****, esp if there is any wind. Without the wind, I outcast all my friends. All I have done with it is run a lot of fresh water through it when I get back from the coast.

To be honest, for lighter weight stuff which I have been slowly trying as I move past just the jetties at surfside, I have been half thinking of just going back to a Zebco 808($25) esp as I am just not a fan of spincast.


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

I like to throw weightless wacky worms, a good reel is necessary.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

The bearings probably were packed with grease like I said earlier. Idk if you tried to clean them out or not, but it makes a world of difference cleaned out and just a drop or two of oil on them.


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

younggun55 said:


> The bearings probably were packed with grease like I said earlier. Idk if you tried to clean them out or not, but it makes a world of difference cleaned out and just a drop or two of oil on them.


I flushed the bearings and relubed them before dropping the money on the bocas. I am impressed with the orange seals for sure. Can't wait to super tune a chronarch mg with boca bearings. That baby will hum I guarantee it.


----------



## rjr (Apr 27, 2006)

The E7's cast really well and fit most people's needs. My issue with them isn't with the spool bearings, cause those can always be upgraded for better casting performance.

My issue is the whiffle spools. I see too many reels come in with internal corrosion issues (rusted spool and pinion bearings.) The reason, i believe, is that water travels through the line and gets into the frame. Doesn't matter if it's salt water from fishing or the fresh water used to spray reels down after fishing, the water makes it into the frame and bearings. Even the most minute amount will give you issues, especially if you only go through a complete rebuild once a season. 

Another thing to consider is that the lighter oils will give great spin time on the bearings but they don't last long, consider that they'll only give you about 2-4 weeks of protection. Mix that in with with a little water intrusion and those bearings almost don't stand a chance.

My personal preference is a calcutta 250 believe it or not with upgraded ABEC 7 spool bearings and greased carbon fiber drag washer. It gives me all the casting distance i need and troublefree performance.

Just my .02


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Whiffle spool - before spooling with line suggest you wrap the bare spool with teflon pipe thread tape to seal the spool internals from water.

Charles


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Let me have a crack at that bad boy and I promise you wont be disappointed. When i first bought my E7 last year or so I did a test. I spooled it up right out of the box. Got average cast similar to what you did, 45 to 48 yds. I took the stock bearings out and cleaned em. Lots grease still in them. Relubed em and got 55 to 57 yds. I then broke it down and did my tuning on it and put ceramics in there. Was popping 65 to 68 yds with a 1/4 jig and 3"bass assassin. med/light action 6'6" Castaway and 10lb mono. Dip


----------



## Finatic (Oct 4, 2010)

*wanna trade?*

I have a calcutta 200 gtb in excellent shape that I would be happy to trade.


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

Finatic said:


> I have a calcutta 200 gtb in excellent shape that I would be happy to trade.


No thanks. Probably gonna sell 'em both. Don't really care for the calcuttas. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## austinbayfisher (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm glad to see the posts re problems with curados because I bought one, a 200E7, last spring and havnt been able to get it to cast well at all, which is the reason I bought it. Have had a number of people look it over who have more experience with them, cant get it work well, ie it doest cast anywhere near as far as I thought it should. Based on the above discussion about corrosion, looks like I'll have to have it worked on.


----------



## frankt667 (Dec 7, 2009)

My 2 cents as a shimano rookie...I bought the 200E7 a few weeks back and had it set up on a 7' American Rodsmith. Before I could wet the line I stumbled on this thread and it had me concerned. I decided to give it a test run straight out of the box since I am the type who doesn't mess with stuff if its not broke. I LOVE this reel set up on my 7' American. It cast plenty far for me and very smooth with no backlash issues whether I had tops or plastics with 1/4 oz jighead tied on. I never got around to measuring distance but I am satisfied straight out of the box.


----------

